# Spalding, Lincolnshire, UK. Looking for players D&D 5E. [Open seats]



## Ducer

[Edited 22nd October 2022] - Game full

An established group (5 years+) starting a new game, with space for new players.

*Game:* D&D 5e
*Group type:* Face-to-face
*Experience:* Any
*Location/Timezone:* Spalding, Lincolnshire, UK / GMT
*Schedule:* Second and Fourth Saturday’s of the month. Afternoons 1pm until 5:30pm.
*Roles sought:* None - Game full
*Game style:* Fairly casual. All elements of play incorporated but has in the past been slightly lighter on roleplay, with a greater focus on combat and exploration. Happy to increase the roleplay elements, in line with the players in the game.

Looking for another player to join a new game starting September 24th 2022. The group currently consists of myself as DM and my Wife as a player and three other players, one of whom is brand new to D&D. It will be still possible to join after the September start date.

New players to D&D are more than welcome.

I would prefer players aged 25+. You should also be no more than a 30 minute drive from Spalding.

The game is face to face and is hosted at my home in Spalding, Lincolnshire, UK.


----------



## Stevo Eady

Hi chap, I'm looking to play d&d some were in the Spalding area and I would be interested in trying 5E. I have play most of the d&d editions up to this time. At this point I do have to say that I do draw the line at 4th edition or the Voldemort edition, and I should be available Saturday afternoons.


----------



## Ducer

That's great. Will send you a private message to discuss this further.


----------



## Stevo Eady

Ok


----------



## Ducer

An update to say my game is currently full.


----------



## Dan Spencer

Phil Dawson said:


> Looking for new players to join an existing campaign that runs twice a month on Saturday afternoons in Spalding, Lincolnshire, UK.
> 
> Brand new players are welcome.



Are you still looking for players to join?


----------



## Ducer

Dan Spencer said:


> Are you still looking for players to join?



Hi Dan,

Thanks for the interest.

Right now my game is full. You could PM me (start conversation I think) your email address, or I could just reply to this thread again, if things change.


----------



## kurtturk

hey any chance yr still looking for players?


----------



## Ducer

We are taking a break this year over the summer, and I am yet sure how many are returning in September. I can keep you mind if you like? But I can't confirm until I know what is happening, regarding returning players.


----------



## Ducer

As of 21st July 2022 actively looking for new players. Details as per edited original post.


----------



## Ducer

As of the 22nd October 2022 the game is full.


----------

